# Horse Passports?



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I show dressage in Canada and took my grade pony to gold level shows, so he has a passport. My friend also has a grade mare and she has a passport too, so your mare doesn't need to be registered to be granted one. 

Directly off of the EC website:


> In the case of a horse for which there is no record of registration, the application must be accompanied by proof of ownership and a sworn affidavit that the animal is not registered.


I think we got our sworn affidavit notarized with our lawyer, but google tells me you can get it done at courthouses and banks too(?). For sire and dam I would just put in unknown if you don't know, as well as N/A for registration number etc. 
Here's the EC website page that includes what you need to include for a passport:Buy/Renew

Also, on the show entries for dam and sire just put in unknown. That's what I always did with my pony and I never had an issue! I

Hope that helps somewhat!

PS. If you are confused/stuck on something on your passport just give Equine Canada a call. In my experiences, they have been extremely prompt and helpful!


----------



## NorthernHorseshoes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your response, it was very helpful! I'm happy to know that it will be possible for me to show at rated shows in the future


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tigo said:


> banks too(?).


Teehee - just a heads up, they will look at you like you have two heads if you go into a bank looking for a sworn affidavit for a horse.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Teehee - just a heads up, they will look at you like you have two heads if you go into a bank looking for a sworn affidavit for a horse.


Hahah good to know...That did seen like an odd place to get that done  . Good to know in order to avoid future embarrassment to someone :lol: 

You're welcome, glad I could be of some help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

